# ODBC Drivers- Fehlermeldung '80004005' bei MS-SQL Server...kann mir wer helfen?



## Suursjoghurtli (10. März 2005)

Möchte mit ASP ein wenig rumprogrammieren mit Hilfe von MS-SQL auch auf Datenbanken zugreifen...
Die vollständige Fehlermeldung sieht so aus:
------------------
(is Ausgabe im IE, aber beim einfügen hier in anderer Art kommen nur Fehler, also nicht verwirren lassen, is kein HTML Code)

```
Kompilierungsfehler in Microsoft VBScript- Fehler '800a03ea' 
 
Syntaxfehler 
 
/iisHelp/common/500-100.asp, line 160 elseIf (objASPError.Description > "") Then^
 
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers- Fehler '80004005' [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben.
```
--------------------- 
Hab das Gefühl, dass da beim Einrichten des Servers was nicht stimmt...aber was könnte der Fehler sein? Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein gutes Tutorial für eigenen MS-SQL Server einrichten geben

Thx


----------



## The Nephilim (15. März 2005)

MS-Knowledgabase:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306345/DE/

cu


----------



## Suursjoghurtli (18. März 2005)

thx, werd mich mal dahinterklemmen...;-)


----------

